# Lcba



## Fents (1/12/06)

So was just in the supermarket getting lunch and saw Little Creatures new beer : BRIGHT ALE

Is this even new? Anyone tried it? Whats the Diff between this and LCPA?

Anyone care to take a stab at an AG recipe for it?

Might have to go buy a slab for when the HB stocks are low... :beer:


----------



## DarkFaerytale (1/12/06)

from the website:

Little Creatures is proud to announce the release of its new Bright Ale

Little Creatures Bright is a top fermented uniquely new Australian ale. As the name suggests, Bright is a filtered beer with a striking golden clarity in the glass. We use 4 luscious malts including Pale, Carapils, Wheat and Vienna. The beer is full flavoured whilst soft and easy on the palate making it very approachable. The alcohol is 4.5% alc/vol. Bitterness is slightly lower than our highly charged Pale Ale and is accentuated enough to balance the smooth, malty character. The hop characteristics in Bright is derived from the use of highly aromatic New Zealand B Saaz Flowers as well as varieties from the North West of USA. Clean, distinctive, full-flavoured, smooth and very more-ish!!

Media Reviews
Willie Simpson, The Sydney Morning Herald, June 6, 2006. As the name suggests, Bright Ale is filtered it has bags of hop flavour and some luscious malt characters, while the crisp finish will appeal to those looking for a refreshing sessionable ale. Germans describe certain beers as having a Hopfenblume (hop flower) character and Bright Ale has it in shovelfuls. 

Vic Crossland, The West Australian May 18, 2006. The ale, strikingly well-balanced with only natural ingredients and no additives, has an aroma evocative of old-fashioned real ale. Berry and citrus fruitiness up-front eases into malty, biscuity flavours as the ale lands light and soft on the palate. The aftertaste, not overlong, has enough hop bite to encourage another bottle.

-Phill


----------



## homekegger1 (1/12/06)

Tried this drink a couple of months ago at the Beer Festival at The Australian. Found it to be full of hoppy flavour and very nice indeed. Got myself a six pack a few weeks ago and really enjoyed it. 

A nice new beer from the folks at LC...

Cheers

HK


----------



## KoNG (1/12/06)

i've had the bright ale, although it is not as chewy and flavoursome as the pale, i think it is much more suitable as a session ale. Less crystal and late additions would be my guess. great beer i enjoyed it.


----------



## Adamt (1/12/06)

Had it a couple of months ago, definitely had less hop flavour than the pale ale. From what I remember it was a lot crisper and maybe even a little sweet? Very popular with my mostly-swill-drinking mates.


----------



## Fents (1/12/06)

Just brought a slab at work and its in the fridge. Dan Murphys $54, not too bad.


----------



## ausdb (1/12/06)

Fents said:


> Just brought a slab at work and its in the fridge. Dan Murphys $54, not too bad.



LC are pretty sharp when it comes to marketing their products, it doesnt matter whether its full strength LCPA or a mid strength (Rogers) they seem to be able to get away with charging over $50 a case for it :excl: good to see they are keeping it the same with the Bright.


----------



## homebrewworld.com (1/12/06)

Yeah, i tried it on tap at the Beer Fest at the rocks in Syd also.

Bloody good beer, and very adapted to the masses, i.e not a complete hop slap in the face, but a malt/hop balance and very drinkable,one after another.
I think they will attract a drinker who is keen on flavour/hops, and then that drinker will progress to their APA in time.
Well done Little Creatures!

Oh, at $50 a case , i will be there !


----------



## Jazzafish (1/12/06)

homebrewworld.com said:


> Yeah, i tried it on tap at the Beer Fest at the rocks in Syd also.
> 
> Bloody good beer, and very adapted to the masses, i.e not a complete hop slap in the face, but a malt/hop balance and very drinkable,one after another.
> I think they will attract a drinker who is keen on flavour/hops, and then that drinker will progress to their APA in time.
> ...



Considering VB is $35... Boags is $45... Crown is $55... The price is worth it! However I'd rather brew my own for $10 a case.

*Prices are not real... but my point is


----------



## DarkFaerytale (1/12/06)

just bought a 6 pack after work, saaztackuler, i'm a fan, would prefer it to there pale ale h34r: i'v never been to keen on overly hopped beers tho

-Phill


----------



## Doogiechap (1/12/06)

G'day Fents,
It's been around for a few months now, it got a bit of a mention in this thread too  
Gotta say I love the hop factor ofthe Pale Ale  
Cheers
Doug


----------



## beers (1/12/06)

I tried brewing something similar recently.

25% Vienna
75% JW Trad Ale

18ibu of Centennial @ 60min
20g of Saaz B @ 20, 10 & 0 mins.
mashed at 65C

Not exactly there, a little maltier than the real thing, but close enough for me


----------



## peas_and_corn (9/12/06)

OK, I decided to go to Dan Murphy's to get a six pack and decide whether I like it. I walk out with 9 stubbies of assorted beers, one of which is JS bright. Here's my impression (as someone who doesn't know much about tasting notes, I have some troubles describing flavour).

Look- obvious, quite clear and nice. Looks all delicious and golden. Nice head- retains and is thick enough for the style.

Aroma- quite hoppy. However, I expected this from the description.

flavour- Quite nice, fruity (can't work out what fruit it tastes like, though). Not overly hoppy in that it doesn't overwhelm the flavour too much. Blalanced with a lean towards hops but can still taste some nice maltiness as well.

Overall it's a nice beer, but I don't see myself buying a carton of it. Nice to have a few stubbies every so often, though. Perhaps I'll buy that 'JS mixed carton' that was at Dan Murphy's. Sounded pretty good.


----------



## KoNG (9/12/06)

P&C
isnt it little creatures.?


----------



## peas_and_corn (11/12/06)

aw, crap.

I was a little drunk when posting that.

trust me, it was the little creatures.


----------



## DJR (14/2/07)

Bottled this one a couple of days ago. Very close, probably not the same hops they used, but i'm sure it would be VERY close to the color, hoppiness, bitterness and overall impression i had from LCBA on tap.

Note that the Wheat and Vienna are both 0.6kg because i ran out for some reason - ideally it should just be 1kg Wheat (no torrified or maybe just 100g), 1kg Vienna (no Light munich). Hops should have been NZ B Saaz and probably Cascade or Amarillo, but the Centennial/Amarillo combo with NZ B Saaz for dry hopping worked well anyway. They use Carapils as well but i don't think that you would use more than 200g or so.

OG [email protected]%, IBU 28

JW Pils 2.4kg (55%)
JW Wheat 0.6kg (14%)
Weyermann Vienna 0.6kg (13.5%)
TF Torrified Wheat 0.4kg (8.2%)
JW Light Munich 0.4kg (9.4%)

Mashed @ 65C for 1hr

Hops

60m - Centennial 8.8% 7g, Magnum 13% 4g
25m - Amarillo '05 9.5% 5g, Centennial 8.8% 5g
Flameout - Amarillo '06 7% 15g, Amarillo '05 9.5% 15g, Centennial 8.8% 15g

Dryhopped with 5g each of NZ B Saaz and US Chinook

Fermented with US56/S33 mix at 18C, CC'ed for 1.5 weeks

Comes out pretty nice, the vienna adds that subtle maltiness that the LCBA has. I'd go another one perhaps using a Kolsch or German ale yeast rather than a Yank one, with the full 1kg vienna and 1kg Wheat, with nothing but B Saaz and Amarillo.


----------



## Fingerlickin_B (26/2/07)

I went into the local drive-thru this morning whilst out taking care of a few other less important things and had my heart set on a case of JS Golden Ale. 

They had none left (since they upped their regular order from 1 case to 5 specifically to satisfy my purchasing habits, it seems to have become more obvious and some other bastard has gotten the taste and keeps buying all the beer before I can :lol: ). 

Sooo, I grabbed a case of this stuff and I'm not at all unhappy that I did. 

It is a very nice beer and certainly something I'd like to recreate myself at home :chug: 

No tasting notes from me though...I'm not good at that stuff...but it tastes good B) 

PZ.


----------



## Fents (26/2/07)

That recipe looks the goods DJR. Might try that this week.


----------



## brendanos (26/2/07)

I brewed this yesterday, will report back as I begin tasting.


3kg JW Pils (62%)
1kg Wy Vienna (21%)
0.5kg JW Wheat (10%)
0.25kg Wy CPils (5%)
0.1 Wy Acidulated (2%)

Mashed 65-66.

OG 1.053 in 19L.

Fermenting with US56/S05.

15g B Saaz Flowers (7.7%), 5g Cascade Pellets (5.9%) 45 mins
20g B Saaz, 10g Cascade 20 mins
30g B Saaz, 10g Cascade, 5g Nelson Sauvin Pellets (12.2%) 1 mins

Will dry hop 20g B Saaz, 5g Cascade, 5g Sauvin.

It's very pale/bright, probably the lightest/clearest beer I've put out.


----------



## Fents (2/3/07)

DJR said:


> Bottled this one a couple of days ago. Very close, probably not the same hops they used, but i'm sure it would be VERY close to the color, hoppiness, bitterness and overall impression i had from LCBA on tap.
> 
> Note that the Wheat and Vienna are both 0.6kg because i ran out for some reason - ideally it should just be 1kg Wheat (no torrified or maybe just 100g), 1kg Vienna (no Light munich). Hops should have been NZ B Saaz and probably Cascade or Amarillo, but the Centennial/Amarillo combo with NZ B Saaz for dry hopping worked well anyway. They use Carapils as well but i don't think that you would use more than 200g or so.
> 
> ...




Went to the HBS last night and picked up my recipe for this. Chaged it slightly to DJR's cause of not having some hops in stock, but thats half the fun of brewing innit..

So we came up with :

JW Pils 3.3KG
JW Wheat 0.84KG
JW Light Munich 0.542KG
Weyermann Vienna 0.783KG
TF Torrified Wheat 0.481KG

12g Cascade ---> 60min
15G Nugget ---> 60min

6g Amarillo ---> 25min
8g Cascade ---> 25min

15g Amarillo ---> Flameout
25g Cascade ---> Flameout

US 56yeast

Looks yummy! :chug:


----------



## DJR (2/3/07)

Looks good Fents. Nugget should do OK for bittering. The Centennial and Chinook that i used gave it a bit of a harsh grapefruity bite unfortunately. The grainbill was spot on though. Next one i try will be

1.5kg JW Pils
1kg Wey Vienna
1kg JW Wheat
0.25kg Wey Carapils
0.3kg Cane Sugar

Mash - Mashin 45C 15', raise to 64C 45', raise to 72C 15', sparge @ 75C

Bitter - B Saaz
Flavour - Amarillo 05/06/B Saaz
Aroma - Amarillo 05/06

About 23IBU - 30IBU is too much.

Could always add Caramalt to it to make it more like JS Golden Ale, on paper they look pretty similar!

Will try Pacman/US56 mix on the next one, the S-33 added a bit too much yeast character.


----------



## mikem108 (2/3/07)

Yes good ol Chinook, I'm sticking with using that for aroma additions from now on, got 1/2 a kilo of this years homegrown flowers coming up from Adelaide soon!


----------



## DJR (2/3/07)

mikem108 said:


> Yes good ol Chinook, I'm sticking with using that for aroma additions from now on, got 1/2 a kilo of this years homegrown flowers coming up from Adelaide soon!



Cool, i think i still have about a hundred g's of that from last year kicking around! Must really get around to using it.


----------



## Ross (2/3/07)

From my research into this beer, Tony's recipe below seems to be right on the money:

Batch Size (L): 52.00 Wort Size (L): 52.00
Total Grain (kg): 10.50
Anticipated OG: 1.047 Plato: 11.71
Anticipated EBC: 6.7
Anticipated IBU: 25.6
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75 %
Wort Boil Time: 60 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
66.7 7.00 kg. JWM Export Pilsner Australia 1.037 3
19.0 2.00 kg. Weyermann Vienna Germany 1.038 7
5.7 0.60 kg. JWM Wheat Malt Australia 1.040 4
5.7 0.60 kg. Weyermann Carapils (Carafoam) Germany 1.037 3
2.9 0.30 kg. Weyermann Acidulated Germany 1.035 5

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
20.00 g. B-Saaz Pellet 6.80 6.9 45 min.
20.00 g. Cascade Pellet 5.90 6.0 45 min.
30.00 g. B-Saaz Pellet 6.80 6.8 20 min.
30.00 g. Cascade Pellet 5.90 5.9 20 min.
40.00 g. B-Saaz Pellet 6.80 0.0 0 min.
40.00 g. Cascade Pellet 5.90 0.0 0 min.


cheers Ross


----------



## brendanos (17/3/07)

brendanos said:


> I brewed this yesterday, will report back as I begin tasting.
> 3kg JW Pils (62%)
> 1kg Wy Vienna (21%)
> 0.5kg JW Wheat (10%)
> ...




Wow, after a week in the bottle this is drinking _very_ nicely. To be honest my attraction to the LCBA was starting to fade, but after trying my own I've got the bug once again. Thanks, Tony for the inspiration to give it a shot, and the model to base it on. I found this hop balance to be superb, and backed perfectly by the light vienna flavour. Colour's a little darker than expected (possibly due to 90min boil) but clarity is wonderful, good head, good aroma, flavour, mouthfeel etc.

I watered down before bottling (just like TEDs!) with an additional 3L of sterile water for an estimated OG of 1.045 in 21L and estimated FG of 1.008 for about 5.5% ABV.

:beerbang:


----------



## brendanos (25/3/07)

I was talking to a LC rep yesterday (so you may choose to believe it or not) and he was fairly confident that the grist is 25% wheat, but not sure about the vienna. Also, he was confident that the "other" hop used is Cascade.


----------



## DJR (26/3/07)

brendanos said:


> I was talking to a LC rep yesterday (so you may choose to believe it or not) and he was fairly confident that the grist is 25% wheat, but not sure about the vienna. Also, he was confident that the "other" hop used is Cascade.



The "other" hop is definitely Cascade - Simon from LC told me so in an email, Cascade for kettle hopping and NZ B Saaz flowers in the hopback.

25% wheat sounds right, i reckon about 20-25% vienna gives about the right profile, but then again i added 100g of melanoidin malt to my last LCBA style recipe :chug:

This is my latest recipe for 23L @ 1045OG, 24 IBU. Did a slightly modified version of it (with some Melanoidin) and is tasting pretty good out of the secondary in the fridge, will have to get a bottle of BA to test the similarity after i bottle it.

35% JW Pilsner
25% JW Wheat
25% Weyermann Vienna
5% Weyermann Carapils
10% Cane Sugar

Mashed at 65C for 60-75mins + CaCl2 3 grams

60m boil hops
40g Cascade 5.5% 

Whirlpool hops
30g NZ B Saaz 8%

+ whirlfloc tab

Ferment with 1056 at about 16C, rack, cold condition for a week or two till bright, bottle.


----------

